# Nematodes



## swiatoniowski (Aug 18, 2011)

Hello,

I have noticed nematodes in my soil mix with Phragmipediums... I cannot just discard these plants. I know, that this can be large problem to solve, but perhaps somebody could help me with some advise. In Poland, there are no nematocides for hobby growers. I am looking for some professional one, but it is also hard to find something. I tired Agricolle (biological sugar), but it is not working. Please, help.

Best regards,
Piotr


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 18, 2011)

I didn't know nematodes can be a real problem with orchids. Are you sure that they are nematodes and are you sure that they are a problem for you plants? Many species are harmless. Actually some can be useful to plants since they can destroy pest like vine weevil. And although I often buy nematodes for that use, I never saw them! They are sot small.

Maybe fongus gnats larvae? They are much bigger than nematodes that are microscopic!

Of course, I am not a nematodes specialist.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 18, 2011)

I'd give BT (Bacillus thuringiensis) a try. It's a biological larvicide.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 18, 2011)

Erythrone said:


> Are you sure that they are nematodes and are you sure that they are a problem for you plants?
> 
> Of course, I am not a nematodes specialist.



I agree. Welcome to the forum from NYC!


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 18, 2011)

have you definitely identified them as nematodes? is there a chance they are small clear worm-type creature with a black head (fungus gnat larvae)?

you may want to try to find a parasitic nematode which may be used as a beneficial insect (a good bug to eat the bad bug)
not sure what type you'd want


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 18, 2011)

you can buy biological agents that form a hyphal net through your soil, and if a nematode sticks it's neck through a loop it pulls shut and kills the nematode.
really. (pest control can be cool...)


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 18, 2011)

cnycharles said:


> you can buy biological agents that form a hyphal net through your soil, and if a nematode sticks it's neck through a loop it pulls shut and kills the nematode.
> really. (pest control can be cool...)



hmm. I've heard of that before. The antagonistic agent is a fungus, if I'm not mistaken. I'm curious if the fungus has to form a symbiotic association with the orchid in order for these to work.. 

BTW, welcome to ST..  I don't think its a nematode problem you're having either..


----------



## swiatoniowski (Aug 18, 2011)

Many thanks for so many comments ! Yes, I am sure, that they are nematodes. At first I thought indeed, that they are young fungus gnat larvaes as I always sterilize any substrate for plants (with excetion for sphagnum of course). But when I was able to observe them under magnifying glass it turned out, that they haven't got any head and looks exactly like nematodes, quite large type - about 3-5 mm. I don't know if they eat roots of my orchids, but I can see quite many of them during watering - they appear in water. I would feel better without them...

Do you know names of these antagonistic fungus or something ealse ? It would be easier to find with certain name. I read about Bacillus thuringiensis, but it seems it works only with insects larvaes, not with nematodes.

Thanks for all advise.

Piotr


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 18, 2011)

http://greenmethods.com/site/biocontrols/nematodes/


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 18, 2011)

http://nematode.unl.edu/Wormgen.htm
http://www.fao.org/docrep/V9978E/v9978e08.htm


----------



## swiatoniowski (Aug 18, 2011)

Very interesting links ! Thanks a lot Likespaphs and Slipperfan ! 

Piotr


----------

